# ‘Equal work means equal pay’: Fury in America as pupils are taught to sing Obama's pr



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*'Equal work means equal pay': Fury in America as pupils are taught *
*to sing Obama's praises*

Primary schoolchildren filmed singing a song praising President Obama are 
at the centre of a storm of controversy in the U.S. after the video was 
posted on the internet.

Right wing critics blasted the school for promoting politics in the 
classroom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1215931/He-said-clear-today-Equal-work-means-equal-pay--How-schoolchildren-taught-sing-Obamas-praises.html#ixzz0SECp8BTl


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: 'Equal work means equal pay': Fury in America as pupils are taught to sing Obama'*

Only those with the intellect of a five years old could truly appreciate him, and even they don't look very enthused.

Here we go again:


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: 'Equal work means equal pay': Fury in America as pupils are taught to sing Obama'*

This "_Songwriter"_ is obviously looking to become an "_education czar"_. ( Or is it Commissar?)


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: 'Equal work means equal pay': Fury in America as pupils are taught to sing Obama'*



mtc said:


> "equal work for equal pay"....
> 
> Funny sentiment - from someone that supports giving our tax dollars to those that don't work!


+1,000,000


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: 'Equal work means equal pay': Fury in America as pupils are taught to sing Obama'*

What do you want to bet that the people who make _these_ videos were among those who screamed over "Jesus Camp" back in '06?


----------

